
Now available: Google Places with Hotpot for iPhone - admp
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/now-available-google-places-with-hotpot.html
======
jeremymims
Quick question: Does anyone actually use Hotpot?

Off the top of my head I can't think of anyone who does or anyone who
mentioned it to me since the day it launched...

If you do, how do you like it?

~~~
BvS
Actually I would love to use it on my Android phone but since it isn't
available in Germany even the English version) I can't.

Would interests me if the recommendation engine works for me + I like to
encourage/discourage visiting local businesses depending on the quality of
their service. So far Hotpot looks more attractive for me than alternatives
(which I actually don't know a lot about).

